# Is this an oto cat or a golden algae eater??



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

So I went to the same little fish shop (the only one around!) I got my platys from (which 2 ended up being mollies). I asked if they had any oto cats, and she told me there was only one in currently, but more would be coming in next week. I know they need to be in groups, but I decided to pick this one up while I was there and get the others next week. It didn't look like an oto cat, but she said it was a different coloration but definitely an oto. I have had it about a week and it is doing wonderful and has done an incredible job on the brown algae issue in the tank!! 

But then I started looking at pictures of otos and realized that it really doesn't look like one at all. In fact, it looks quite a bit like a gold algae eater. What do you all think? Is this in fact just a yellow oto cat? Or is it a golden algae eater? If so, will I need to bring it back? (I only have a 29 gallon tank). It is about 2 inches long, has a silver belly and is very active--swims and searches for algae non stop!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes thats a gold algea eater. They're known to be aggressive with age, so I would return it.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Darn, I thought so. What age do they generally start getting aggressive? I am beginning to get annoyed with this LFS, this is the third fish they have sold me with the wrong name!!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea not even close to an oto I would return them and make some serious complaints if they don't even know what fish they are selling.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree I have never heard of a golden oto?I googled it and this is what I got for a golden oto:








and this is a link to a golden algae eater:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/algeater.htm


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah golden CAE. Otos don't come in a golden coloration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

